# Imagine the Potential



## busyLivin (Jan 28, 2009)

YouTube Video









​


----------



## PainandGain (Jan 28, 2009)

Wow. Don't know what to say about that one.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 28, 2009)

The father is sick with sniffles, the mother has TB.   They have 4 children. The first is blind, the second is dead.  The third is deaf and the fourth has TB. The mother finds she is pregnant again.  Given the extreme situation, would you recommend abortion?
























If you said yes, you would have killed Beethoven.


----------



## busyLivin (Jan 29, 2009)

Little Wing said:


> If you said yes, you would have killed Beethoven.



Interesting.. I never heard that.


----------



## Chubby (Jan 29, 2009)

Little Wing said:


> The father is sick with sniffles, the mother has TB.   They have 4 children. The first is blind, the second is dead.  The third is deaf and the fourth has TB. The mother finds she is pregnant again.  Given the extreme situation, would you recommend abortion?


No.  I wouldn't recommend abortion.  I would love to welcome this baby in this world.  But, if she decides to do it , I would respect her decision.


----------



## brogers (Jan 29, 2009)

chobby192 said:


> No.  I wouldn't recommend abortion.  I would love to welcome this baby in this world.  But, if she decides to do it , I would respect her decision.



  did you miss the part where she said that was Ludwig Von Beethoven?  (Arguably the greatest composer ever..)


----------



## DOMS (Jan 29, 2009)

He misses a lot.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 29, 2009)

busyLivin said:


> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you want to play the game of what if.....you could replace him with Willie Horton or Charles Manson.


----------



## maniclion (Jan 29, 2009)

brogers said:


> did you miss the part where she said that was Ludwig Von Beethoven?  (Arguably the greatest composer ever..)


What if, say Hitler had been aborted?


----------



## DOMS (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm all for aborting the entire continent of Africa.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 29, 2009)

DOMS said:


> I'm all for aborting the entire continent of Africa.





Still got it.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 29, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> Still got it.



Just when I thought I was out... they pull me back in.


----------

